# Pumpkin Skelerector for 2014



## Slanks

Below is a video of a Pumpkin Skelerector on which we have started for 2014. So far, just the basic frame is finished. It will go from about 18" in a prone position to about 10' tall when triggered. Will update as we make progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's got a great face


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow, he's so tall, he could play pro basketball! Kind of think he's groovy!


----------



## Leglamp

Can't wait to see it in action this Halloween! I wonder what those drivers were thinking when they drove by and saw you with that mechanism in your driveway.


----------



## Slanks

People in the neighborhood age pretty used to seeing me working in the garage or on the drive and typically slow down to see on what I am working. I get a lot of rubbernecking when I am out there.


----------



## Dead Things

Looks good, it's going to be massive when complete. Do you have a link to that sensor?


----------



## Slanks

Frightprops has the sensors available here, http://www.frightprops.com/beam-sensor-diffused-3-range-35145.html.

I switched over to them last year and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Copchick

Can't wait to see your progress. Good start!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR

Looks awesome so far! Have you had any trouble using those sensors around fog?


----------



## Slanks

Living in the Chicago area,there's not a lot of issues with fog. We have about 2 hours per season when we can get fog to hang around and not immediately blow away.......

However, I did have 1 sensor placed very close to a fog machine. I did have a higher level of miss-triggers on that one than the others; however, still below what I experience with PIR's.


----------



## Dr Morbius

That is awesome! Wish I could weld, you sir are an inspiration. If I ever get into pneumatics I too will have a skelerection.


----------



## jdubbya

Dr Morbius said:


> I too will have a skelerection.



That just sounds too funny to leave alone!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lmao!


----------



## kauldron

^Holy Crap that was funny, if it was an auto-correct then it was a good one. 

Slanks, that prop is going to be awesome. I can't wait to see video from when it is done. You need to put a static camera on it on Halloween night just to capture all of the reactions from the tots. They are going to flip. 
Very cool idea for a prop.


----------



## Slanks

Made a little progress Added the plate to hold the head and added the first bit of fabric to cover the mechanism.

114_5236_zps455cc223.jpg Photo by jslanks | Photobucket

114_5237_zpsce808135.jpg Photo by jslanks | Photobucket


----------



## Atrium Pool

That head/face looks pretty sinister. Even though it was on the ground.


----------



## DoomWolf

Very cool prop. Can't believe how tall it is. Can't wait to see it all finished. Great work.


----------



## kprimm

Looks very cool so far, any chance you are going to post measurements or instructions on how you built this? Just asking. I like the prop and would love to see detailed plans on how to make one.


----------



## Slanks

Here's a video of the 1st firing of the nearly completed skelerector. Some final finesse on the covering and programming is all that's left.


----------



## Hairazor

Magnificent! That outa get a lot of screaming going!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great soundtrack you're using. It goes beautifully with his imposing appearance.

The head movements are a great touch.


----------



## The Pod

Way cool!!! Can't wait to see it in person later this month!!! Awesome job as always!


----------

